# ICD-10 Training and Assessment Fees



## crburks@hotmail.com (Dec 24, 2013)

So I go into debt to get an "associates degree" in order to obtain my CPC and CPC-H certifications. I gave up a job at a local hospital to complete my "degree" in 2011 as they would not allow me to utilize my skills there to count toward my externship, and my school (aware that I was employed as a billing collector, advised me my collections job could be utilized to complete my externship) would not waive the externship. I have 15+ years in the health insurance industry, so I am not new to the use of CPT or diagnosis codes, however, I have had no luck in obtaining a job as a coder or a biller. I have been working various temporary/contract positions since I graduated and I continue to attempt to obtain employment to utilize my coding skill set. I continue to pay fees I cannot afford to maintain my membership. Now I'm expected to pay $395 - $595 for ICD-!0 training, in addition to $60 for the assessment, IN ADDITION to my membership fees? 

As an additional slap in the face, many employers prefer, if not REQUIRE you to have AHIMA credentials.

Not sure this was or is worth it.


----------



## bedwards (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe you have misinterpreted the announcement of updated assessment options for ICD-10.  As the email indicated, members have concern about the requirement to complete a timed ICD-10 assessment, and because of that, AAPC is offering additional ways to show proficiency.  You do not have to do anything above and beyond taking the timed assessment at $60. This was initially the only option. Below are the additional ways to obtain training, if you choose to:

•	ICD-10-CM Online Assessment Course Only - Prepare with a 16-hour online course, which includes complete ICD-10-CM code set training for a total of 16 CEUs. The course contains multimedia presentations, an instructional manual, and evaluation quizzes to demonstrate proficiency. 
•	ICD-10-CM Conference + Online Assessment Course - Prepare by attending a three-day training at a regional conference. The conference includes complete ICD-10-CM code set training plus additional conference sessions for a total of 29 CEUs. In addition, you'll have access to the At Your Own Pace Assessment option which can be finished online following the conference to demonstrate your proficiency. 
•	ICD-10-CM Boot Camp + Online Assessment Course - Prepare by attending a two-day comprehensive training in sites across the country. The boot camp includes complete ICD-10-CM code set training plus the online assessment course, which can be finished online following the boot camp to demonstrate your proficiency.
•	ICD-10-CM On-site + Online Assessment Course - Prepare in your own facility with groups of 10 or more participants. The online assessment course can then be included and completed following the onsite training to demonstrate your proficiency.
•	Local Chapter Boot Camp + Online Assessment Course - Prepare with participating chapters at a two-day training, which includes the option to add the ICD-10-CM online assessment course to demonstrate proficiency at your own pace. 

As far as the concerns you have about your credentials, you worked hard for them, and I would do anything in my power to keep them. Those who require AHIMA credentials tend to be more involved in the hospital side of things vs. physician/outpatient coding.  The associates degree is not a requirement to obtain CPC or CPC-H, that appears to be a requirement of the school you attended and I agree, it is unfortunate that your employment was not counted towards externship or experience.  Don't give up yet-there is so much potential for our field in the future.  

Do you use Facebook?  There is a page for AAPC that many coders support one another on.  If you haven't yet looked at it, check it out.


----------



## gleason@rurallink.net (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't ask any question but I found the answer to questions I didn't even know I had! Your post was very informative.


----------



## crburks@hotmail.com (Jan 8, 2014)

I really appreciate your response, but I haven't misinterpreted anything. My experience is not being able to get any experience in the field. While I understand an associate's was not a prerequisite to get my certifications, it has become the standard in my area, so I had no choice, as I did not think distance learning was in my best interest.  Many of the jobs I have researched were not just for hospital coding, but the postings lists AHIMA credentials preferred nonetheless.

While I appreciate all the ways you listed to get training, the fact remains, I have no additional income to obtain training for ICD-10 at this time, so why would I pay $60 dollars for a proficiency assessment without training? I'm not in the habit of giving away what little money I do have, although, that's what I feel that I'm doing by maintaining this membership.

Again, thank you, but this is not only my opinion, this is my experience and while I did work very hard to obtain these credentials, I'm just very discouraged.


----------



## lorrpb (Jan 8, 2014)

Your original question was why you have to pay $395 in order to take the $60 test, and that is why bedwards thought you had misunderstood the requirements. 

You do not have to spend hundreds of $ to prepare for ICD-10. Much information has been provided in Cutting Edge/Healthcare Business Monthly that comes with your membership. Your local chapter may have ICD-10 speakers at the monthly meeting. You can purchase a book for much less than the workshops and self-study. The reason to take the ICD-10 assessment is that if you don't, you will lose your certification as of 9/30/15 and will have to take the certification exam again. 

I understand that you are very frustrated with not being able to get the job you want. It is not making sense to me why you have not been able to get a job, given the amount of experience you have. Most providers would love to hire someone with as much knowledge of & experience in the insurance industry as you have. If you can't get directly into a coding position, try for billing or some other aspect of the medical office. From there you can probably transition into coding. This is how many people get started in the field. 

You might also consider having someone knowledgeable in hiring review your resume and do some mock interviews with you. I'm not trying to insult you, because you obviously have a lot of credentials, but maybe there's something you can tweak that would improve your results.


----------



## crburks@hotmail.com (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Lorraine. Thank you for your response and believe me, you have not insulted me at all. At this juncture, I'm not so much focused on the job I want, I would just like to get experience so that I don't totally lose my coding skill set. 

I was out of work for quite a while and have been temping in the insurance industry because that's where the majority of my experience lies. However, I was willing to shadow a coder or a biller while I was looking for work, and of course, by the time I got some positive feedback, I got a job, as my unemployment was running out and was not able to do both due to the hours of operation overlap.


----------



## beckiw (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm a board member of our local AAPC group.  All of our monthly meetings are focused on ICD-10 updates, focusing on different specialties each month.  This is a very economical way to learn the new regulations.


----------



## crburks@hotmail.com (Jun 16, 2014)

beckiw said:


> I'm a board member of our local AAPC group.  All of our monthly meetings are focused on ICD-10 updates, focusing on different specialties each month.  This is a very economical way to learn the new regulations.



Hi beckiw,

Thanks for your response. I'm currently working two jobs; this does not allow for the monthly meetings at this time. Hopefully, I'll be able to give one up soon.


----------



## lshaulis (Sep 1, 2014)

"The reason to take the ICD-10 assessment is that if you don't, you will lose your certification as of 9/30/15 and will have to take the certification exam again."       I thought once you had your ICD-9 credential such as CPC, you had until Dec 2015 to take and pass the proficiency test in ICD-10?  Could someone confirm this for me?  Thanks


----------

